

Megaupload's bid for dismissal a goldmine for procedure enthusiasts - 1337biz
http://www.bna.com/blogs_post.aspx?id=12884910925&blogid=12884902340

======
angrow

      The government argued in its brief in opposition to the
      motion that Megaupload's position "leads to the incredible
      conclusion that a foreign corporation can commit crimes in
      the United States and secure what amounts to complete
      immunity from prosecution simply by ensuring that it has no
      principal place of business here."
    

"Woah, woah, you're trying to tell me that people in other countries DON'T
have to obey all our laws?!"

~~~
cyrus_
"in the United States"

------
cyrus_
Seems that this may hinge on what "place of business" and "mailed" can be
construed to mean with an online business. MegaUpload's primary "place of
business" is the internet. So maybe all the government has to do is email
MegaUpload a copy?

